# Katie Melua



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

Sweet voice but ultimately boring. Unexciting.

Sure we'd all like to shag her, but can that be the main basis for her record sales?

That is all.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

fredbloggs said:


> Sweet voice but ultimately boring. Unexciting.
> 
> Sure we'd all like to shag her, but can that be the main basis for her record sales?
> 
> That is all.


Pleasant, safe and unthreatening music IMO. Bought by people who have no specific taste as such but just like general background tunes to have on in the car. See also: James Blunt, Robbie Williams. Dull, dull, dull. 









But then again, it's all about taste...

Andrew.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

fredbloggs said:


> Sure we'd all like to shag her, but can that be the main basis for her record sales?


What other reason is there?

Why did ABBA sell so many records?


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

Erm.. because they had some of the greatest pop records of all time?

There are 9 million bicycles in Bejing ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Probably Fred, I was being a bit tongue in cheek, I'd still shag the blonde one now!

My favorite ABBA lyric

I was sick and tired of everything

When I called you last night, from Glasgow.

I think anyone who's in Glasgow against their will would be sick and tired of everything!

Thing is that lyric comes from the song with the chorus I hate most!

I think I'm showing too much of my interest in ABBA here, any credibility I did have has just gone down the plug hole!

James Blunt









She smiled at me on the subway.

She was with another man.

But I won't lose no sleep on that,

'Cause I've got a plan.

And I don't know what to do,

'Cause I'll never be with you.

And I don't think that I'll see her again,

But we shared a moment that will last till the end.

But it's time to face the truth,

I will never be with you.

WHAT WAS YOU F'ING PLAN THEN?????







T**T


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

I tell you who I would like to see get the pox....

Girls Aloud.

Are they even sexy? I'm kinda undecided....

They sure are **** though!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

fredbloggs said:


> I tell you who I would like to see get the pox....
> 
> Girls Aloud.
> 
> ...


Ditto Coldplay. From where I stand, they seem more famous for their political posturing than their bland records. To be honest, I'm hard pressed to think of any new artist / band who has talent and originality. The Arctic Monkeys look promising but we'll see what the future holds. I just hope they don't shine brightly for a split second before going out.

Andrew.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

pg tips said:


> WHAT WAS YOU F'ING PLAN THEN?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

I think there's tons of good music around, but then I am mostly into dance e.g. psytrance, house, etc.

Can't say Coldplay are on my shitlist. Let's face it, Martin has got some talent and he's a lucky bugger to boot i.e. marriage to Paltrow.

I really can't stand a lot of modern hip hip artists like 50 Cents.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

fredbloggs said:


> I think there's tons of good music around, but then I am mostly into dance e.g. psytrance, house, etc.


You haven't got a long ski coat and big DJ headphones have you fredbloggs? 

We had another psytrance, house enthusiast on here for a while who got banned for threatening and abusing people


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes john, I wonder if he's still waiting?









Scissor sisters are great and I have a couple of Coldplay albums, gathering dust somewhere!

Just been listening to the very best of Slade, teaching my 6 year old what real music is all about this easter holidays!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Slade Paul...superb mate! I've been banging out Van Morisson's 'Baby please don't go' the last few days......excellent, what a voice that man has.

I'm afraid a lot of the trancy stuff gives me, what a would describe, as the 'dry boke'!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Can't say I'm a big fan of Katie Melua either (though she's seriously cute). I'm abivalent towards the likes of James Blunt & coldplay etc - some of their music I like & some I don't. My friend has been to see James Blunt & he's excellent ............. apparently.

I've still got My Chemical Romance (Three Cheers For Sweet Revenge) on the minidisc in the car and it's bloody fantastic. As for dance music I like everything by Faithless, Massive Attack etc

I've got radio 1 on here at work & they're playing something by a group called Wolfmother (terrible name). Very retro rock - think Ozzy era 1970's Black Sabbath - & it makes a refreshing change, I may have to do some research on Wolfmother. There's some live stuff on the radio 1 website apparently


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

God, 'Fooktard', that brought back some memories John!







What an absolute twat he was. Remember all the crap and how much we all laughed at him? I seem to remember he was even pretending to be a teacher!!!!














What an eejit!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My brother gigs a bit, usually open mike nights etc and really gets pissed off when someone says "can you do the James Blunt one" etc.

He sent me this a while ago which I'd forgottrn about til today!

Dear reader

GBOY PUBLISHING offers you our latest book, giving you a chance

to earn thousands in the exciting world of musical tribute acts.

In '*Everything You Need To Know To Become A James Blunt Tribute*

Act,' author Richard Groom gives you a step-by-step guide to

looking and sounding like the man himself.

Chapters include:

* Getting The Look Right.

- Just how many weeks should you go before washing your hair?

- What are the best forms of grease to get the Blunt hair look,

including the pro's and con's of lard, sunflower oil, WD40 and

many other oil/grease products. (Free sachet of three-in-one

included!)

- Dressing like Blunt. How to dress as bland as the music sounds.

SPECIAL FEATURE on how to get your long-sleeved T-shirts looking

especially ill-fitting.

* The Singing Voice.

- A ten step programme to sounding like Blunt.

- Includes a free CD of sounds that you need to emulate,

including fingernails on a blackboard, a small cat getting

buggered by a Doberman and many more.

* The Talking Voice.

- How to be posh yet strangely low-rent at the same time.

- 1001 inane things to talk about, including Life In The Army,

How I Run My Band Like An Army Officer, The Difference Between

Life In A Band And Life In The Army and many more army-related

anecdotes.

* The Guitar Style Of Blunt.

- Including How To Get Away With Being Crap On The Guitar.

This unique book will give you all the information you need to

set up as a James Blunt Tribute Act. *In just three hours you will*

be as talented as James.

BUT HURRY! James Blunt probably has about another three months of

fame, so don't delay. Order now to get on the Blunt bandwagon

while you can!

Visit

www.ican'tthinkofanythingbettertodothancopysecondratepopacts.com

*NOW!*

ENDS


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

PG wrote:



> I'd still shag the blonde one now!


Wasnt his name Benny?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> PG wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Benny had the beard & was a bit tubby - but PG may like a bit of stubble rash







- while Bjorn, I think, was the slim & athletic blonde
















Have fun PG


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

potz said:


> fredbloggs said:
> 
> 
> > Sure we'd all like to shag her ...
> ...


I would and I don't even know who she is.







If things carry on as they are doing I'd take Benny on too.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Here's Waltraud Meier singing Kundry in Wagner's "Parsifal".









Don't tell Mrs R.







. She thinks I'm absorbing high culture  .


----------

